# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  Kako objasniti djetetu,... sve i svašta?

## Anemona

Glupo pitanje, ali kako objasniti djetetu rastavu ako nikad nije vidjelo ni da se roditelji svađaju, ni da loše funkcioniraju,... ništa?
Sve je bilo prema van ok, na takav način bi netko mogao još 200 godina živjeti,...

Znači pitanje je kako objasniti da nije ok, a izgleda ok?

Vjerujem da je dijete osjetilo "nešto", ali ja se ne bih pouzdala u to nešto ako se mama i tata drže drugačije,...

Još ću dodavati pitanja, imam ih milijon.

----------


## Boxica

> Glupo pitanje, ali kako objasniti djetetu rastavu ako nikad nije vidjelo ni da se roditelji svađaju, ni da loše funkcioniraju,... ništa?
> Sve je bilo prema van ok, na takav način bi netko mogao još 200 godina živjeti,...
> 
> Znači pitanje je kako objasniti da nije ok, a izgleda ok?
> 
> Vjerujem da je dijete osjetilo "nešto", ali ja se ne bih pouzdala u to nešto ako se mama i tata drže drugačije,...
> 
> Još ću dodavati pitanja, imam ih milijon.


kod moje frendice je bila upravo ova gore situacija, jednostavno je nestalo ljubavi i odlučili su svako svojim putem
bilo je nekih manjih svađica i nesuglasica, ali ništa big
maloj su rekli da se mama i tata više ne vole kao mama i tata nego kao prijatelji i to je tako prihvatila
malička je onda imala 9 godina (danas ima 15)
važno je napomenuti da su sve dogovorili van suda (i viđanje male i alimentaciju)
mala je i dalje tjedan dana kod mame, tjedan kod tate
(žive u istom kvartu, par ulica dalje)

ako te bude baš nešto specijalno zanimalo mogu provjeriti s njom

----------


## Superman

Ovisno o dobi djeteta, trebali bi oboje iskreno porazgovarati s djetetom o svojim osjećajima i problemima.

----------


## Peterlin

Ima na portalu korisnih napomena: http://www.roda.hr/portal/roditeljst...o-razvodu.html

----------


## Anemona

Hvala!

----------


## Zelena vila

postoje dvije, po meni dobre knjižice, od naklade Nika i mislim da se još uvijek mogu naći u internet knjižarama..
jedna je - Rastajemo se, Kako to objasniti djeci?
a druga - Mama i tata se rastaju, Što ću ja sad?

----------


## Lili75

Budući da je tema kako objasniti djetetu *sve i svašta* ne znam jel smijem ovdje priupitati kako djetetu objasniti smrt? 

Radi se o djetetu od 8 god i u fazi je kad promišlja o prolaznosti života i smrti tj. gubitku najmilijih. Znam da je prolazna faza u sazrijevanju, ali ipak bih voeljala da imam neke bolje i konkretnije odgovore za dati joj.   :Smile: 
Savjet, ideja?

----------


## Peterlin

> Budući da je tema kako objasniti djetetu *sve i svašta* ne znam jel smijem ovdje priupitati kako djetetu objasniti smrt? 
> 
> Radi se o djetetu od 8 god i u fazi je kad promišlja o prolaznosti života i smrti tj. gubitku najmilijih. Znam da je prolazna faza u sazrijevanju, ali ipak bih voeljala da imam neke bolje i konkretnije odgovore za dati joj.  
> Savjet, ideja?


Bila je tema o tome sa hrpom praktičnih savjeta, kad uhvatim vremena malo ću potražiti.

----------


## Peterlin

Evo, na brzinu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/17746-K...highlight=smrt

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23225-M...highlight=smrt

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/83727-r...highlight=smrt

Ima još toga, ali vjerujem da je ovo za početak dosta.

Ont. mi smo svoju djecu od malih nogu vodili u obilazak groblja, onako nenamjenski, kad je bila prilika, pa smo to iskoristili za objašnjavanje.

----------


## Jurana

Prijateljica koja se razvela me zamolila da joj pronađem knjige o tome kako pomoći djeci ili razgovarati s njima i evo tih naslova:


A što s djecom? : odgoj djece prije, za vrijeme i nakon razvoda / Judith S. Wallerstein i Sandra Blakeslee

Kako preživjeti razvod roditelja / Sanja Mudrinić (za djecu)

Djeca u vrtlogu razvoda : zaštitite dijete od negativnih posljedica razdvajanja / Nora Ethel Rodrigue

Mama i tata se rastaju : što ću ja sad? : vodič za preživljavanje / Roberta Beyer i Kent Winchester

Moji se roditelji razvode : priručnik za pomoć djeci i mladima čiji su roditelji razvedeni ili su u postupku razvoda braka / Gordana Buljan Flander, Predrag Zarevski

Rastajemo se : kako to objasniti djeci? / Roberta Beyer i Kent Winchester

Otrov razvoda : zaštita veze između roditelja i djeteta od osvetoljubivog bivšeg partnera / Richard A. Warshak

----------


## myrina

Wow, super literatura Jurana, baš ti hvala  :Klap:

----------


## rossa

Anemona, baš ovako kako je Boxica objasnila smo i mi napravili.
I ono što je najvažnije u toj priči bilo je odmah objasniti (znam kako moje dijete razmišlja) je da roditeljska ljubav nikad ne nestaje nego samo raste.
Naime, onog časa kad sam ja izgovorila da je ljubav među nama nestala, ja sam znala što će se njoj vrzmati po glavi. A to je mogućnost da i nju prestanemo voljeti kao što smo prestali voljeti jedno drugog.
Pa je odmah išao taj disklemjer  :Smile: 

Možda će neka druga djeca imati drugu asocijaciju.

Mi smo sad rastavljeni više od tri godine i do nedavno je ona i dalje sanjarila o tome da ćemo se mi pomiriti, iako joj je odmah i preko nekoliko puta rečeno da se to neće dogoditi.pa sam je ja pitala, a kaže ona "znam da se nećete pomiriti, ali smijem se barem nadati" jbg  :Sad: 

njoj je užasno važno da se mi dogovaramo oko svega što je važno za nju. tako da ja nekad znam njega "pitati" i za posve benigne stvari, tipa šišanje. to joj je mantra - mama i tata se dogovaraju.

----------


## Angie75

> Mi smo sad rastavljeni više od tri godine i do nedavno je ona i dalje sanjarila o tome da ćemo se mi pomiriti, iako joj je odmah i preko nekoliko puta rečeno da se to neće dogoditi.pa sam je ja pitala, a kaže ona "znam da se nećete pomiriti, ali smijem se barem nadati" jbg 
> 
> njoj je užasno važno da se mi dogovaramo oko svega što je važno za nju. tako da ja nekad znam njega "pitati" i za posve benigne stvari, tipa šišanje. to joj je mantra - mama i tata se dogovaraju.


ajme ovo mi je sve  :Heart: 

anemona, nadam se da ne pitaš za sebe :hug:

----------


## Lili75

> anemona, nadam se da ne pitaš za sebe :hug:


ovo sam i ja pomislila, nadam se da nije tako.

*Peterlin h*vala puno za linkove pogledat ću ih sve redom.

----------


## zoser

> Glupo pitanje, ali kako objasniti djetetu rastavu ako nikad nije vidjelo ni da se roditelji svađaju, ni da loše funkcioniraju,... ništa?
> Sve je bilo prema van ok, na takav način bi netko mogao još 200 godina živjeti,...
> 
> Znači pitanje je kako objasniti da nije ok, a izgleda ok?
> 
> Vjerujem da je dijete osjetilo "nešto", ali ja se ne bih pouzdala u to nešto ako se mama i tata drže drugačije,...
> 
> Još ću dodavati pitanja, imam ih milijon.


Dijete zna da stvari između roditelja nisu stabilne, osjeća preko majke apsolutno sve. Neke stvari se ne mogu sakriti, koliko god mi mislili da je moguće.

Ono što treba napraviti je iskreno sjesti i reći, te u narednih 1-2 godine biti za dijete maksimalno dostupan kako bi lakše preživjelo turbuletno razdoblje koje dolazi

Literatura oko tematike ima više nego dovoljeno, već su neki članovi postali nekoliko dobrih knjiga.

Najbitnije je zdrava komunikacija koja slijedi nakon razvoda između roditelja, a ona u praksi 90% slučajeva izostaje.

----------


## MalaRiba

> Glupo pitanje, ali kako objasniti djetetu rastavu ako nikad nije vidjelo ni da se roditelji svađaju, ni da loše funkcioniraju,... ništa?
> Sve je bilo prema van ok, na takav način bi netko mogao još 200 godina živjeti,...
> 
> Znači pitanje je kako objasniti da nije ok, a izgleda ok?
> 
> Vjerujem da je dijete osjetilo "nešto", ali ja se ne bih pouzdala u to nešto ako se mama i tata drže drugačije,...
> 
> Još ću dodavati pitanja, imam ih milijon.


Anemona, ako smijem pitati, kako je prošao ovaj razgovor s vašim malim, kako ste mu rekli i kako je reagirao? Koliko nakon se otac odselio? Nažalost, na istom sam putu, ne ide pa ne ide, a osim par predbacivanja i jedne velike svađe-drame u javnosti, pred djetetom smo uigrani, visokofunkcionalni, 'obični'.

----------


## Lili75

Mala Riba baš mi je žao. :hug:

Ono što mene iznenađuje kako uspijevate biti tako visokofunkcionalni i obični bez svađa,a pred rastavom ste.

Mi se znamo posvađat s vremena na vrijeme, izbacimo i poslije mir. Ispada da je “sukobljavanje“ partnera zapravo “dobar“ odabir.
Doduše, mi smo po prirodi temperamentniji.

Zanima me ako nije predirektno jel se vi suzdržavate reći otvoreno i direktno jedno drugom zbog djeteta ili je nešto drugo posrijedi, meni se čini posve prirodnim da dijete nekad čuje i neslaganje, pa i svađu roditelja.

----------


## Lili75

Mislila sam reći otvoreno nešto što mislite u tom trenu što može dovest do sukoba i svađe a ne govorite zbog blizine djeteta ili iz nekog drugog razloga

----------


## MalaRiba

Sitne svađe i svađice smo uvijek obavljali onako, u hodu, pa čak i poneku konkretniju, nekad bi dijete bilo u blizini, nekad me (raspon od 'opet je šalica na tom mjestu' do 'kredit za uređenje da ili ne?'), onak, životne. Nismo baš skrivali, i znali smo naglasiti maloj da je bitno pričati ali i riješiti. Fakultete, zaposlenja, trudnoće, odgoj, putovanja...sve je zapravo bilo ok dok smo 'sređivali stvari', radili, a ne stajali na mjestu. Sad kad je više manje sve sređeno, koma teška.

Zadnje 2 god od ukupno 10 godina braka se ne radi o neslaganju ili svađama, radi se o potpuno drukčijoj percepciji, prije svega njegovoj mene, a onda posljedično i mojoj njega. Onako, krupne stvari unutar odnosa, da ne idem sada u detalje, u kojima ja stojim čvrsto u svojoj poziciji jer na tim temeljima želim graditi budućnost, a on stoji čvrsto u svojoj pozciji i želi graditi jednu potpuno drukčiju budućnost. Nema veze ni s poslovima, ni s mjestom stanovanja ni s kućom, ponavljam, ovdje se radi o dubokom, sada ispada od početka braka stavu: volio bih da si takva s njegove strane, i voljela bih da ti nisi takav, s moje. Zadnje cca 2 god smo cimeri, naučila sam sama rješavati svoje probleme i izazove, bez da ga tražim mišljenje i potporu, kao što nekoć jesam i kao što (po meni) treba biti u dobrom odnosu. On ju ne nudi, zadovoljan je cimeriranjem, blizu djeteta je, ima izgrađen dom. Mene izluđuje i straši pomisao da bih mogla jednog dana ostati sama s njim, a bez pravog prijateljstva koje je nekoć bilo temelj naže veze. A predugo traje da bi bila faza, i nažalost, dižem ruke. On bi mogao ovako do kraja. Znam, tj vjerujem da mnogi i žive ovako. Ali, srećom (ili nažalost), danas imamo izbora i mogućnosti razmisliti i odabrati i biti samostalne mi žene. I tako. Teška tema, dugo ju žvačem, malo o tome pričam, vjerujem da ćemo mnoge mnoge šokirati. Zato i brinem, što s djeteteom, odakle krenuti...

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Mislim da je to ona faza kad su oboje odustali pa im se ne da više ni govoriti, ni svađati... jednostavno nikom nije stalo. Obavljaju se svakodnevne obaveze, ali nema ništa vise od toga... nema velikih stvari oko kojih se donose odluke... samo ideš i obavljaš svaki dan sto treba, ne razmišljaš i čekaš da onaj drugi nešto poduzme ili ne poduzme.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Pisale smo u isto vrijeme...

Drži se i čuvaj se, i sretno  :Kiss: .

----------


## Cathy

*MalaRiba*, a da li ste probali potražiti stručnu pomoć? Ona često pomogne u takvim situacijama. :Smile:

----------


## MalaRiba

Hvala svima. Jesmo, ja sam jedno godinu dana molila da idemo, on nije htio. U zadnjih par mjeseci, kad je valjda vidio da stvarno dižem ruke, jednom je to predložio, ja sam tada odbila. Kad smo opet pričali o tome, rekao je da bi onda od stručnjaka saznao da je možda u krivu a to bi mu bilo preteško  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Beti3

Ali, ako se ti odlučiš na rastavu, onda će znati da je u krivu.
Koliko teško će mu tek to biti?

----------


## Cathy

> Hvala svima. Jesmo, ja sam jedno godinu dana molila da idemo, on nije htio. U zadnjih par mjeseci, kad je valjda vidio da stvarno dižem ruke, jednom je to predložio, ja sam tada odbila. Kad smo opet pričali o tome, rekao je da bi onda od stručnjaka saznao da je možda u krivu a to bi mu bilo preteško


Mislim da bi vam pomoglo naučiti komunicirati. Možda da ipak krenete, prije rastave. Tako da znaš i da možeš djetetu reći da ste sve probali prije kraja.

----------


## marta

Rekla bih da ljudi zaslužuju biti u dobrim vezama. I da veza može stagnirati neko vrijeme i svi statirati u kukuruzu, ali to nije nešto s čime bi se trebalo pomiriti. Ili treba stvarno raditi na tome ili se razići. 
Imam jedan primjer u blizini, ljudi koji se razilaze jer se nisu našli ni nakon xy godina braka. I teško im je strašno. 
Molili smo ih više puta da potraže stručnu pomoć, jer bi im ta pomoć pomogla u svim mogućim scenarijima, ali nisu htjeli i sad se koprcaju da je to strašno.
MalaRibo, stručna pomoć vas neće tjerati da ostanete u braku, niti će vas poticati da se raziđete, samo će vam pomoći da shvatite što i koliko možete/hoćete. Nemojte bježati od toga.

----------


## Peterlin

Teško je tu dijeliti bilo kakve savjete....

Dijete je dio cijele priče i ne treba podcijeniti njegovu pamet - vide djeca jako dobro da nešto nije kao prije ili kako bi trebalo biti.

----------


## Lili75

MalaRiba drži se!  :Kiss:

----------


## Argente

Ja mislim da je MalaRiba već raščistila sa sobom i da bi odlazak po stručnu pomoć sada bilo timarenje mrtvog konja. Ako ti u sebi znaš da je gotovo, sijeci.
A kako s djetetom, moje je bilo još jako malo pa ti tu primjenjiv savjet ne mogu dati.
Uglavnom, drž se. Od ovog gdje si sad može biti samo bolje.

----------


## sirius

Pa ne znam bas. Moji prijatelji su isli psihologu godinu dana da nauce komunicirati, ne da spase brak. Njihovom nije bilo pomoci.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja mislim da je MalaRiba već raščistila sa sobom i da bi odlazak po stručnu pomoć sada bilo timarenje mrtvog konja. Ako ti u sebi znaš da je gotovo, sijeci.
> A kako s djetetom, moje je bilo još jako malo pa ti tu primjenjiv savjet ne mogu dati.
> Uglavnom, drž se. Od ovog gdje si sad može biti samo bolje.


Ali ima dijete i sigurno je u interesu djeteta, a i roditelja, da zadrže dobru komunikaciju, bez obzira na sudbinu braka. Najbolja poruka koju oboje mogu poslati svom djetetu je rješavanje, a ne izbjegavanje problema.

----------


## palčica

MalaRiba evo iz mog iskustva. Također se nismo svađali i prepirali pa je djetetu to sve jako, jako teško i neočekivano palo. Šok za njega, mene, cijelu obitelj. Rekla sam mu da me tata više ne voli. Tata je onda njemu govorio da me voli pa sam ga ja zamolila da se usuglasi sa mnom jer je to ok objašnjenje za nekog s 4 godine. Nisam se zaplitala u široke i duge priče. Dakle, rekla sam mu da ne voli više mene i da nije sretan kada živi samnom. Da mu je žao što odlazi od njega, ali da će se puno viđati. Da tata kao i svi mora biti sretan, volimo ga, puštamo ga. Da mu obećajem da će bol proći i da ćemo nas dvoje biti dobro i sretni. Glumila sam po potrebi, nekada hrabrost, nekada sam se raspadala, skupa s malim njim. Dijete treba sretne roditelje, bez prebacivanja loptica, znam da znaš to. Bilo je teško, imam prijateljica psihologica pa su mi često davale potvrdu da dijete to dobro žvače. Puno pričamo o svojim emocijama. Sa svima je pričao o tome, gotovo sam ga mogla očekivati na glavnom Dnevniku. Sada, nakon tri godine mi kaže ajde, nađi si dečka jer bi mu bilo zgodno imati dvojicu tata. Ne do kraja, ali zacijeli. Drži se i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Jel dijete ok prihvatilo "tata ne voli mamu"?
Meni bi logicnije bilo "tata i mama se vise ne vole". Ovako kao da je tata samo kriv za nesto

----------


## sirius

> Jel dijete ok prihvatilo "tata ne voli mamu"?
> Meni bi logicnije bilo "tata i mama se vise ne vole". Ovako kao da je tata samo kriv za nesto


Ako je tata taj koji je prestso voljeti i otisao, a mama jos voli, tada je prilicno logicno.

----------


## Mima

Pa ne znam baš da je to potrebno govoriti djetetu.

----------


## sirius

Da li je potrebno ili nije ne bih znala. Ali nije dijete ne vidi da se nesto dogada, da je mama nesretna i da to nije njezina odluka. Nije da laze, iskrena je. Ako nema previse detalja cini mi se da je potpuni ok biti otvoren s djetetom.

----------


## palčica

> Da li je potrebno ili nije ne bih znala. Ali nije dijete ne vidi da se nesto dogada, da je mama nesretna i da to nije njezina odluka. Nije da laze, iskrena je. Ako nema previse detalja cini mi se da je potpuni ok biti otvoren s djetetom.


Hvala sirius. Nikada ništa nije prezentirano kao osuda i krivnja tate, nego da mu opraštamo, da ga puštamo, jer ga volimo. Tužna mama i priča o međusobnom nevoljenju ne bi bila iskrena. 
Ako i postoji idealna rečenica voljela bih da sam je tada znala. Još uvijek mislim da je nema i da svatko najbolje pozna svoje dijete. Poanta moje priče je bila da je moje dijete sve to dobro sažvakalo i da se može ići dalje. Kao ohrabrenje MalojRibici.

----------


## MalaRiba

Palčice, puno ti hvala na iskustvu, od srca.
 Ja sam za govorenje istine, prilagođene dobi i djetetu, ali istine. Pričale smo za vikend, ona i ja. Moja mala već zna, rekla sam joj da nisam sretna i da mama i tata trebaju drukčije, da trebaju više pričati, više se smijati, držati za ruke, biti prijatelji. Njoj je to teško, želi da je mama sretna ali i želi da su mama i tata zauvijek zajedno, naravno. Zna da će tata i mama uvijek biti tu uz nju i da će ona imati SVE što joj treba, ali i da mora izvršavati svoje obaveze, jednako kao što i mi moramo raditi.
 Teško je ovo, nekad bolje, nekad lošije, i moje raspoloženje i žaljenje za dobim starim vremenima i 'kako ću' u budućnosti. I, kao što sam rekla, vjerujem da bi mnoge potpisale na ovo kako je sada, nema dernjave, možemo čak i prokomentirati on i ja neku aktualnost (Notre dame, GOT, Kineze u RH, štogod, bacit koji vic...)ali nema partnerstva, nema jedinstva, nema dijeljenja. Prvo, jer se on nakon nekih događaja koje smo prošli u životu (puno spontanih, znaju neke forumašice) shut-downao, nije bio potpora, nije htio mogao znao, mislio ja da pretjerujem, da trebam to tiše, a ja sam grabila grabila dalje, sama, i eto, tako nekako i vidjela da mogu sama, i sad, eto, i bih sama, a on bi bio tu, panj-style, eto tu sam pa me tu i ostavi. A život, a sloboda, a prijateljstvo?

----------


## MalaRiba

Imala je dva pitanja: hoćete li ti i tata biti prijatelji? Rekla sam naravno, možda ne baš kao moja kuma (podaci poznati redakciji :D) i ja, ali smo dobri i pametni ljudi i oko svega ćemo se dogovarati i ti možeš biti sigurna i mirna. I, što s blagdanima i rođendanima? Pa sam rekla da ćemo se i oko toga dogovarati, dijeliti vrijeme i kad nije s onim drugim puno pričati na telefon, možda sam ubacila i duple poklone i rekla da su i bake i djedovi s obje strane divni ljudi i da će to biti dobro. A za njen rođendanak, pa da može zvati koga želi i da se možemo svi družiti, taj jedan dan, zašto ne, ionako smo svi okupirani tada djecom i šušurom i papanjem. 
Također, nadam se da dobro radim. Također, frendica psihoterapeut misli da je ona ok, i da mi ne možemo sada baš u potpunosti vidjeti nju i samo nju, jer nam je ova ogromna stvar u fokusu, ali da ide to nekako ok. I također bih voljela da postoji jedna fix-it-all rečenica, pa da se sve zna, sve je jasno, sve je zacijeljeno, sve je gotovo. Ali, nope. Proces je to.

----------


## Beti3

No ti si svjesna da ona više nikad neće imati SVE što joj treba i da su oba tvoja posta preružičasta.
Možda da joj ipak to sve malo crnje predočiš, pa ako bude ružičastije, super, ali ako bude crnje, da ju stvarnost ne lupi previše. 
Samo sugestija. 
Neće imati tatu svaki dan, ili neće imati mamu svaki dan. Na tome treba temeljiti pojašnjavanje bodućnosti.

----------


## Peterlin

Tja, ja uvijek mislim da je za zdravlje djeteta (i roditelja) bolji dobar razvod nego loš brak. Kraj priče. 

Alternativa je klasični hrvatski scenarij kad kasnije već odraslom djetetu roditelji govore "Žrtvovali smo se zbog tebe i ostali u braku zbog tebe." Takva sranja treba izbjeći pod svaku cijenu, jer nisu istina. Ljudi se ne razvode zbog djeteta niti ne ostaju u braku zbog djeteta, ali su često skloni na dijete prebaciti teret te odgovornosti, ufff...

----------


## Beti3

Točno, Peterlin. Djetetu bi se trebala reći istina, primjerena dobi, ali ne laž. Mislim da je laganje u situaciji razvoda najgora solucija.
Iako, možda i nisam u pravu. Ne znam.

----------


## jelena.O

> No ti si svjesna da ona više nikad neće imati SVE što joj treba i da su oba tvoja posta preružičasta.
> Možda da joj ipak to sve malo crnje predočiš, pa ako bude ružičastije, super, ali ako bude crnje, da ju stvarnost ne lupi previše. 
> Samo sugestija. 
> Neće imati tatu svaki dan, ili neće imati mamu svaki dan. Na tome treba temeljiti pojašnjavanje bodućnosti.


znam jednu bivsu obitelj cura je ostala zivjeti s mamom a tatu vidi svaki dan ovisno kak je u skoli ok ne koliko i prije  ali susvakodnevno u kontaktu tak da ima i drugih ili drugacijih prica
Ili jedan mali decko cija mama jednako vodi brigu o svom djetetu ko i o njehovoj mladoj polusestri

----------


## Peterlin

> Točno, Peterlin. Djetetu bi se trebala reći istina, primjerena dobi, ali ne laž. Mislim da je laganje u situaciji razvoda najgora solucija.
> Iako, možda i nisam u pravu. Ne znam.


Ma jesi u pravu. Problem je u tome što odrasli ponekad ne znaju ni sami sve detalje... U tom slučaju ja bih isto rekla "ne znam" ili bih pričekala s odgovorom. To nije laganje, nego čekanje da se stvari izbistre. Jedino što treba je dijete uvjeriti da ga oba roditelja vole i dalje bez obzira na to što odnos tate i mame više nije isti kao prije. Sve je to ok ako je taj dio istinit.

----------


## Anemona

> Neće imati tatu svaki dan, ili neće imati mamu svaki dan. Na tome treba temeljiti pojašnjavanje bodućnosti.


Evo, igrom slucaja moje dijete ima svaki dan i mamu i tatu.
Zivimo blizu i dovoljno je velik da je na dnevnoj bazi koliko zeli kod mame i koliko kod tate.
Ima 3 minute pjeske.

----------


## MalaRiba

Beti3 mi je jedina forumašica koja mi je već godinama na listi ignoriranih pa (srećom) ne moram gledati njene postove, ali evo ju je Peterlin citirala, i Anemona, o tome da dijete neće imati roditelje, i da se djetetu laže.
Ne znam, moje viđenje, i moje mišljenje i moje želje i moji planovi i moje iskustvo i moji osjećaji govore suprotno. Anemona, hvala na iskustvu. Peterlin, hvala na konstruktivnom savjetu.

Srećom, financije mi omogućuju samostalnost. Bilo bi mi grozno grozno grozno da sam, ne znam, na primjer, žena pomorca. Žena. Pomorca. Užas, naježim se od same te fraze. Doma, s djecom. Navikneš na standard, i, hebiga, moraš ga i  držati. I onda ostanak u braku pod svaku cijenu. I onda dođe razmišljanje: dijete neće imati oba roditelja, a zapravo se želi reći, JA neću imati tu lovu.

----------


## jelena.O

U okolici gdje sam trenutno ima jedna rastavljena mama s djecakom istih godina ko moj klinac sad za vikend je dosao tata i moj prepun pitanja zakaj su se rastali....tim bise kaj mi je mama rekla da mali je u svom diru kad ocekuje tatu i ni skim se ne zeli druziti. Naravno ta pitanja je meni reko

----------


## Peterlin

> U okolici gdje sam trenutno ima jedna rastavljena mama s djecakom istih godina ko moj klinac sad za vikend je dosao tata i moj prepun pitanja zakaj su se rastali....tim bise kaj mi je mama rekla da mali je u svom diru kad ocekuje tatu i ni skim se ne zeli druziti. Naravno ta pitanja je meni reko


Razvod je samo jedna od situacija u kojoj roditelji imaju priliku pokazati djetetu/djeci kako odrasli (ako su odgovorni i ok) rješavaju takve stvari. Razvod može biti traumatičan, ali i ne mora. Kad se stvari slegnu, mnogi ljudi (i djeca) jednostavno odahnu i prigrle nove prilike koje im je rasplet situacije donio. Ako se ljudi više ne vole ili ne žele/ne mogu živjeti zajedno dalje, bolje da to riješe rastavom. Naravno, time se ne odriču roditlejskih prava i dužnosti. 

Reci svom djetetu da ne postavlja takva pitanja svojim prijateljima, jer ona mogu biti bolna. Ne upuštaj se u puno rasprave ali reci mu da treba pustiti prijatelja da ovaj sam odluči hoće li pričati o rastavi svojih roditelja ili ne. Ne treba ga ispitivati. S tobom doma može pričati koliko želi, ali s prijateljem treba komunicirati tako da njemu prepusti loptu. Ako prijatelj bude htio pričati - u redu, ali nije ok ispitivati o tome. Isto je za sve traumatične situacije (smrt u obitelji, razvod, preseljenje....). Ne znam da li je to ok, ali ja sam tako odgajala svoju djecu. Djeca školske dobi uglavnom to razumiju. Mlađi još ne, ali su na putu da počnu, pogotovo oni koji se nađu u takvoj situaciji ili ju gledaju iz blizine.

----------


## jelena.O

Nije on nista njega pitao nego samo mene kad ih je vifio skupa

----------


## Peterlin

> Nije on nista njega pitao nego samo mene kad ih je vifio skupa


To je ok. Ne škodi napomenuti da ne pita njega previše. Mi ne znamo što djeci padne na pamet kad nisu s nama. Ja se sjećam jedne scene iz bolnice (bile su mi prijateljice na operaciji mandula, imali smo valjda 10 godina). Ja sam došla u posjet i jedan klinac je u bolesničkoj sobi ispitivao neku djevojčicu "Kak je tvoj tata hmrl???" Sjećam se da mi je to bilo baš užasno, iako smo bili iste dobi. Nije baš ista tema kao rastava, ali te stvari su emotivno osjetljive.

----------


## Beti3

Što me oprala ova Malariba!!! 
Da, nekim je ljudima teško vidjeti širu sliku.
No, razmišljanje koje ona ima, jasno pokazuje da je sama sebi najbitnija.

----------


## Riri92

Beti, ja ne bih rekla da te oprala. Šira slika je za svakoga drugačija. Evo i ovdje su se navodili primjeri gdje je drugačije. 

Iako nemam osobnog iskustva, gledam iskustvo svog budućeg muža svaki dan pa možda pomogne MalojRibi ili nekome ako ga napišem. Njegova kćer će uskoro imati 4 godine. Sa bivšom ženom je u normalnim odnosima i šira slika u ovom slučaju nije mogla ispasti bolja. Mala T. je kod nas 2 dana tjedno. U danima kad nije kod nas, ako poželi vidjeti tatu, njena mama je dovede kod nas. Nas dvije popijemo kavu, on se igra sa kćeri za to vrijeme i svi sretni. Uopće nemam dojam da dijete nema mamu ili tatu svaki dan. Kakva bi bila slika da su njih dvoje ostali u braku unatoč svakodnevnim svađama i potpuno različitim karakterima? Pa vjerojatno puno gora nego sad. Ni tad ne bi imala mamu i tatu svaki dan. Imala bi dvoje ljudi koji se svađaju i ne pričaju jedno s drugim, a ona bi bila u sredini. 

MalaRibo, sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Riro, tek si došla tu, pa naravno da ne kužiš da je post vrlo osobno napisan. Ma, nema veze.
Nisam rastavljena i nisam za rastave ako su u braku mala djeca. 
Smatram da roditelji, odrasla bića, trebaju zanemariti dio sebstva, da bi djeci bilo bolje.
Trebaju obostrani kompromisi, pa makar i jednostrani, ako je to u interesu djece. 
Važnija su djeca nego odrasli. I imam sva prava tako misliti. Za rastavu ima vremena kad djeca poodrastu.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Riro, tek si došla tu, pa naravno da ne kužiš da je post vrlo osobno napisan. Ma, nema veze.
> Nisam rastavljena i nisam za rastave ako su u braku mala djeca. 
> Smatram da roditelji, odrasla bića, trebaju zanemariti dio sebstva, da bi djeci bilo bolje.
> Trebaju obostrani kompromisi, pa makar i jednostrani, ako je to u interesu djece. 
> Važnija su djeca nego odrasli. I imam sva prava tako misliti. Za rastavu ima vremena kad djeca poodrastu.


Moji su se razveli kada sam ja bila 30, sestra 27. Obje imamo poprilične traume iz tog braka koji nije valjao nikada. 
kada mama krene s pričom u smjeru da kao zbog nas je...,ne znam što, jer ju prekinem i kažem da se ne usudi reći da je bila u braku zbog nas jer smo svi skupa bili nesretni i jadni, da ne kažem she...i.
Što bi bilo kad bi bilo ne znam, ali mislim da bi ona imala više prilike za sreću da se razvela nakon par godina braka kada je i namjeravala pa ipak zbog djece ostala...
Roditelj ako je nesretan, a ako si u lošem braku nesretan si, ne možeš biti ni dobar roditelj.

----------


## Riri92

Beti, imaš pravo, ne znam kakvi su osobni odnosi između ljudi ovdje.  :Smile:  

Ipak mislim da se u braku ne ostaje zbog djece. Mislim tako jer nikad nisam upoznala osobu koja mi je rekla da joj je drago što su roditelji ostali zajedno unatoč lošem braku. Imam nekoliko bližih prijatelja i prijateljica koji su djeca razvedenih roditelja i svi su bili sretni kad su im se roditelji razveli. Znam da su bili sretni jer smo se tad već poznavali. S druge strane, imala sam prijateljicu u srednjoj školi koja se nadala da će joj se roditelji razvesti jer nije mogla podnositi stanje u obitelji. 

Da ne ispadne krivo, nisam ja za rastavu ako se i ne pokuša riješiti situacija. Ljudski odnosi su komplicirani i treba puno truda uložiti da bi sve funkcioniralo. Ali ako je MalaRiba rekla svom djetetu da nije sretna, onda vjerujem da zaista nije sretna.

Općenito ne razumijem uloge žrtve koje ljudi često igraju. Mislim da u sebi svi istinski težimo sreći i ne bih to nazvala sebičnost, nego samosvijest.

----------


## marta

Svak se cese di ga svrbi, samo se neki cesu moralnije od drugih.

----------


## Beti3

> Beti, imaš pravo, ne znam kakvi su osobni odnosi između ljudi ovdje.


Ne radi se ni o kakvim odnosima. Ne znam ja koja je ta forumašica. Moj se post odnosio na njeno seciranje moga života, očito me je dugo pratila kad sve to zna.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Svak se cese di ga svrbi, samo se neki cesu moralnije od drugih.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## palčica

> Svak se cese di ga svrbi, samo se neki cesu moralnije od drugih.


X

----------


## Zelena vila

kad sam bila mlada mislila sam kao Riri a danas, nakon 15 godina iskustva i rada sa partnerima koji se rastaju ili su se rastali mislim kao Beti... 
smatram da u svim slučajevima osim ako se radi o obiteljskom nasilju, svako dijete zaslužuje da oba roditelja daju sve od sebe da ostanu zajedno ili bar da se kod stručnjaka nauče kako komunicirati...
 jer svaki razvod nosi svoje i primjeri u kojem djeca viđaju svakodnevno oba roditelja i u kojima roditelji dobro komuniciraju su jako, jako rijetki...

----------


## pulinka

> kad sam bila mlada mislila sam kao Riri a danas, nakon 15 godina iskustva i rada sa partnerima koji se rastaju ili su se rastali mislim kao Beti... 
> *smatram da u svim slučajevima osim ako se radi o obiteljskom nasilju, svako dijete zaslužuje da oba roditelja daju sve od sebe da ostanu zajedno ili bar da se kod stručnjaka nauče kako komunicirati...*
>  jer svaki razvod nosi svoje i primjeri u kojem djeca viđaju svakodnevno oba roditelja i u kojima roditelji dobro komuniciraju su jako, jako rijetki...


Ali Beti uopšte nije napisala ništa slično onome što si ti istakla. 
Sva deca zaslužuju sve najbolje u životu, pa opet mnoga nemaju ono što druga imaju, i to se prihvata kao uobičajena životna činjenica. 
Uz uvažavanje tvog dugogodišnjeg iskustva u radu sa odraslima, zašto smatraš da imaš objektivan uvid i u to kako se osećaju i funkcionišu njihova deca?
Ako sam te dobro shvatila, tvoje mišljenje o razvodu braka je izuzetno ne- neutralno. Da prolazim kroz razvod, mene bi susret sa osobom tvojih stavova potpuno porazio (porazio me je samo čitajući tvoj post).

----------


## Kosjenka

A što ako jedan roditelj vara ovog drugog, kako da se on nauči živjeti s tom osobom i biti sretan, zadovoljan i ispunjen.
Ja se slažem da treba pokušati riješiti probleme, ali  za to trebaju dvije strane. Ako netko nije u stanju godinama se pokrenuti i poraditi na braku, onda tu ja ne bi imala više što tražiti. Mada mislim da je neko savjetovanje potrebno i za naučiti kako funkcionirati nakon razvoda.

----------


## mitovski

> A što ako jedan roditelj vara ovog drugog, kako da se on nauči živjeti s tom osobom i biti sretan, zadovoljan i ispunjen.
> Ja se slažem da treba pokušati riješiti probleme, ali  za to trebaju dvije strane. Ako netko nije u stanju godinama se pokrenuti i poraditi na braku, onda tu ja ne bi imala više što tražiti. Mada mislim da je neko savjetovanje potrebno i za naučiti kako funkcionirati nakon razvoda.


Kako ja iščitavam Beti ovaj drugi bi trebao trpiti, potisnuti svoje osjećaje i čak biti sretan, sve kako bi dijete živjelo s roditeljima.

Slažem se da u rastavu ne bi trebalo krenuti olako, da bi trebalo iscrpiti sve mogućnosti, vidjeti može li se što popraviti, ali nekada ne može. Ne znam kakvu korist može imati dijete od nesretnih i nezadovoljnih roditelja. 
Beti od tebe sam stekla dojam sve ove godine da podrazumijevaš kad se netko rastaje da nije poduzeo sve što je mogao, a vjerujem da nije tako. Nitko se ne rastaje zbog jedne svađe.

----------


## pulinka

Ja opet, ne razumem zašto Beti osuđuje druge koji su napravili gotovo isti izbor kao i ona što se tiče drugog roditelja i vremena, osim legalnog rešenja. 
Kako deca percipiraju svoj život i svoje roditelje kod profesija gde je npr. otac mesecima fizički van kuće godinama: 
2/3 ili 3/4 vremena majka je u svemu samohrani roditelj sa alimentacijom oca. Za to vreme, dete nema nikakvu mogućnost da ostvari svoje pravo, a verovatno i želju na fizički kontakt i fizičko vreme sa ocem jer ovaj fizički ne može biti prisutan. 
Ostatak vremena tokom godina odrastanja, dete vidi da je njegova majka u (skladnoj, pretpostavljam) periodičnoj kratkotrajnoj monogamnoj vezi sa istim čovekom koji je detetov biološki otac. Nakon određenih perioda veze od mesec-dva (?), muška osoba ponovo se fizički udaljava na vrlo dug period, što detetu pretpostavljam svaki put nanosi emotivni bol i nad čime dete nema nikakav uticaj. 

Kako je to viđeno kao "bolje i drugačije" po dete nego nečiji civilizovan razvod gde su oba roditelja prisutna, angažovana i dostupna većinu vremena, a takav brak precipiran kao bolji po dete nego civilizovan razvod - beats me...

----------


## Riri92

Iksam mitovski, nitko se ne rastaje zbog jedne svađe. 

U primjeru kojeg sam ja dala na početku, nije bilo nasilja, ali nije bilo ni sreće. Zašto bi sve druge uloge koje imamo u životu patile jer mi pokušavamo na silu ostvariti svoju ulogu u lošem braku? Za mene je brak zajednica, ljubav, podrška.. I ne vidim nikakav problem u razvodu ako toga nestane. Naravno da različiti ljudi vide brak drugačije, možda nekome i nije problem ostati u braku koji ne funkcionira. Meni je problem ostati i u prijateljskim odnosima koji ne funkcioniraju. Zato i ne mogu zamisliti svoj pristanak na loš odnos u braku, a muža za razliku od prijatelja, većina gleda svaki dan.

----------


## Beti3

> Kako ja iščitavam Beti ovaj drugi bi trebao trpiti, potisnuti svoje osjećaje i čak biti sretan, sve kako bi dijete živjelo s roditeljima.


Krivo ti mene iščitavaš. 
U brak se ne ide kao grlom u jagode. U brak se ulazi svjesno, u dobru i zlu, a mnoge kažu i dok nas smrt ne rastavi (ja nisam vjenčana u crkvi, pa to nisam rekla). 
To dobro i zlo je baš to, ne može nikako biti uvijek dobro! 
I nikako uvijek zlo. Partneri moraju shvatiti da onaj drugi ima mana. Lako je vagati da li možete uzajamno podnosoti svoje mane, dok nema utega na toj vagi. Djeteta. U času kad se rodi dijete, treba svoje ja staviti u drugi plan, a dijete u prvi. 
I raditi na braku. Svaki dan. Svakome od nas dođe da se rastanemo jako često, pa to ne učinimo. Možda zbog količine tolerancije, možda zbog ljubavi, možda zbog razgovora, a možda i samo zbog djece. Razni su razlozi. 

Sad me i pulinka raščlanjuje.  :Smile:    Znaš, teško je suditi o nekome u čijoj koži nisi bio. Pa nemoj ni o meni na način na koji jesi, molim te. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## mitovski

*Beti* znamo i mi ostali kako se ulazi i zašto u brak.
Ja ovdje ne želim secirati svoj brak, ali od one filmske zaljubljenosti i ogromne ljubavi nas je život bacio na koljena i nije nam bilo lako, pa kad smo se počeli izvlačiti nas je opet bacio. Da li nam je prošlo kroz glavu da se rsdtanemo, je, ali ona povezanost, ona nit, ljubav to je ono za što se vrijedilo boriti. 
MM trenutno ima određenih problema i vjeruj mi jako dobro znam što o znači u dobru i u zlu, međutim ostati u lošem braku i biti nesretan i nezadovoljan ne može biti dobro za nikoga a najmanje za dijete, a ovo mogu reći i kao dijete roditelja koji su bili u lošem braku. 
I tko smo mi da sudimo jel netko dao sve od sebe ili nije, vjerojatno je dao koliko je mogao i znao i htio u tom trenutku.

----------


## pulinka

> Krivo ti mene iščitavaš. 
> Sad me i pulinka raščlanjuje.    Znaš, teško je suditi o nekome u čijoj koži nisi bio. Pa nemoj ni o meni na način na koji jesi, molim te. Hvala unaprijed!


Biće da i ti mene krivo iščitavaš. 
Uopšte nisam raščlanjivala tebe kao tebe ni na koji način, u svakom slučaju nimalo više nego što si ti dala sebi pravo da raščlaniš druge na temi. (napisati nekome da njegovo dete nikad više neće imati sve što mu treba jer se roditelji razvode?)
Da li sam ja o tebi napisala ikakvu neistinu ili uvredu? 
Ni u kom slučaju nisam donela nikakav sud o tebi osim da ti je ton na temi osuđujući i da osuđuješ druge za ono za šta ne osuđuješ sebe- nedostatak jednog od roditelja u životu deteta.

----------


## pulinka

> U brak se ulazi svjesno, u dobru i zlu, a mnoge kažu i dok nas smrt ne rastavi (ja nisam vjenčana u crkvi, pa to nisam rekla). 
> To dobro i zlo je baš to, ne može nikako biti uvijek dobro! 
> I nikako uvijek zlo. Partneri moraju shvatiti da onaj drugi ima mana. Lako je vagati da li možete uzajamno podnosoti svoje mane, dok nema utega na toj vagi. Djeteta. U času kad se rodi dijete, treba svoje ja staviti u drugi plan, a dijete u prvi. 
> I raditi na braku. *Svaki dan.*


Kompromis je besmisleno lako napraviti sa nekim ko uopšte nije fizički prisutan dok se odluka donosi. Dobro i zlo je nemoguće podeliti sa nekim sa kim ne deliš ni vreme ni prostor, kao što je nemoguće raditi na braku svaki dan sa partnerom od koga te rastavlja i vreme i prostor.

Niti mi je namera da te seciram niti da te uvredim niti da omalovažavam tvoje životne izbore.
Ali, kada bi ti živela savete koje daješ drugima, tvoje pisanje bi ostavljalo sasvim drugačiji utisak od onog koje ostavlja.

----------


## Zelena vila

mislim da bi se neke od vas iznenadile kako mnogi olako ulaze u razvod..  bez da su se potrudili taj brak ili vezu i sačuvati.. 
 mnogi vide razvod kao rješenje svih svojih problema, no problemi cesto tek tada krenu..  jer uđu u krug ogorčenosti, neprijateljstva, nezadovoljstva, želje za osvetom..  i sasvim izgube iz fokusa dijete..
 zašto mislite da je svako dijete sretnije ako mu roditelji prekinu loš brak? što je sa djecom koju roditelji nastave godinama vući po sudovima, centrima za socijalnu skrb, vještačenjima..  možda bi bilo sretnije da su ipak poradili na svojem braku i probali riješiti krizu u koju su upali? 
 nije svatko bolji, sretniji roditelj samim time što se iščupao iz onoga što je smatrao lošim brakom...  i nisu sva djeca sretnija time..

----------


## mitovski

> mislim da bi se neke od vas iznenadile kako mnogi olako ulaze u razvod..  bez da su se potrudili taj brak ili vezu i sačuvati.. 
>  mnogi vide razvod kao rješenje svih svojih problema, no problemi cesto tek tada krenu..  jer uđu u krug ogorčenosti, neprijateljstva, nezadovoljstva, želje za osvetom..  i sasvim izgube iz fokusa dijete..
>  zašto mislite da je svako dijete sretnije ako mu roditelji prekinu loš brak? što je sa djecom koju roditelji nastave godinama vući po sudovima, centrima za socijalnu skrb, vještačenjima..  možda bi bilo sretnije da su ipak poradili na svojem braku i probali riješiti krizu u koju su upali? 
>  nije svatko bolji, sretniji roditelj samim time što se iščupao iz onoga što je smatrao lošim brakom...  i nisu sva djeca sretnija time..


Stvarno misliš da ti koji vuku djecu po sudovima i prepiru se preko djece te ju koriste za ucjenu mogu riješiti probleme u braku i imati skladan brak, pa tu su već odnosi strahovito narušeni.

----------


## spajalica

roditelji mi se nisu razveli, ali baka i dida jesu. i meni kao unuci koja ih nije vidjala svaki dan, vec par puta godisnje su s tim cinom uljepsali ostatak djetinjstva.

----------


## pulinka

> Stvarno misliš da ti koji vuku djecu po sudovima i prepiru se preko djece te ju koriste za ucjenu mogu riješiti probleme u braku i imati skladan brak, pa tu su već odnosi strahovito narušeni.


X
Koliki procenat razvedenih ljudi je to "mnogi koji shvataju razvod olako"? Pet, deset, pedeset %?
 Ja ne poznajem ni jednog jedinog, a silom prilika čujem razne porodične priče i kada bi više volela da ih ne znam. 
Svi ljudi za koje znam su se razveli ili nakon porodičnog nasilja ili nakon 10+ godina braka, gde sama činjenica da su proživeli te godine zajedno sigurno znači da nisu ni brak ni razvod shvatili "olako".

----------


## malena beba

> I tko smo mi da sudimo jel netko dao sve od sebe ili nije, vjerojatno je dao koliko je mogao i znao i htio u tom trenutku.


Svidja mi se ova misao... S obzirom da se trenutno nalazim u ovakvoj situaciji, mantrat cu sebi ovo cesce...

----------


## Argente

Osobno ne znam nikog tko se olako rastao, ali i da jest tako, ovo mitovskino je odličan point - i ja vjerujem da je svatko dao svoj maksimum, kod nekog je to bilo kronično neslaganje, kod nekog to što je nestalo ljubavi, kod nekog prva uvreda, a kod nekog bogami i nasilje.

Ali moram reći da se slažem i s Betinim jednim postom, a to je da je istina da više neće biti sve kao prije. Uglavnom će biti bolje, ali sigurno će biti i situacija gdje neće. Tako da ja ne bih išla na full pink verziju objašnjenja gdje će se svi super slagati, puno družiti itd. Nije rečeno da neće, ali bolje uzeti malu ogradu jer bi se poslije dijete moglo osjećati dvostruko iznevjereno jer "ali obećali ste". Ili se okomiti na roditelja koji je iznevjerio "obećanje".

----------


## mitovski

> Osobno ne znam nikog tko se olako rastao, ali i da jest tako, ovo mitovskino je odličan point - i ja vjerujem da je svatko dao svoj maksimum, kod nekog je to bilo kronično neslaganje, kod nekog to što je nestalo ljubavi, kod nekog prva uvreda, a kod nekog bogami i nasilje.
> 
> Ali moram reći da se slažem i s Betinim jednim postom, a to je da je istina da više neće biti sve kao prije. Uglavnom će biti bolje, ali sigurno će biti i situacija gdje neće. *Tako da ja ne bih išla na full pink verziju objašnjenja gdje će se svi super slagati, puno družiti itd.* Nije rečeno da neće, ali bolje uzeti malu ogradu jer bi se poslije dijete moglo osjećati dvostruko iznevjereno jer "ali obećali ste". Ili se okomiti na roditelja koji je iznevjerio "obećanje".


S ovim se slažem i ja inače u životu volim stvari realno prikazati i svojoj J. pokušavam ne uljepšavati i ne ići u previše detalja. Djetetu treba naravno reći da ga roditelji i dalje jednako vole, da će mu i dalje biti mama i tata i da se to nikada neće promijeniti i eventualno bih objasnila tehničke stvari kako bi to moglo funkcionirati otprilike. Dalje bih pričala i objašnjavala u hodu kako bi se stvari dešavale.
Razvod je užasno traumatičan za sve i roditelje i djecu, pa to je svima jasno. Taj razvod treba procesuirati i preboliti, ali ostati u braku pod svaku cijenu ja ne razumijem. Koliko samo štete može učiniti djetetu jedan otrovan odnos među roditeljima, a i ne može se svaki odnos popraviti uz najbolju volju i najbolje terapeute.

----------


## Beti3

> kad sam bila mlada mislila sam kao Riri a danas, nakon 15 godina iskustva i rada sa partnerima koji se rastaju ili su se rastali mislim kao Beti... 
> smatram da u svim slučajevima osim ako se radi o obiteljskom nasilju, svako dijete zaslužuje da oba roditelja daju sve od sebe da ostanu zajedno ili bar da se kod stručnjaka nauče kako komunicirati...
>  jer svaki razvod nosi svoje i primjeri u kojem djeca viđaju svakodnevno oba roditelja i u kojima roditelji dobro komuniciraju su jako, jako rijetki...


Upravo to!

----------


## Anemona

Djetetu sam se u razgovoru bazirala na stvari za koje sam bila sigurna kakve ce biti.
Obecavala sam samo ono u sto sam bila sigurna da ce se izvrsiti.
Kad me nesto pitao sto ce biti i kako, ako nisam bila sigurna objasnila sam da mu to ne mogu obecati, ali da cemo se  truditi da bude tako i tako,...

----------


## Zelena vila

vidim da nisam odgovorila na neka pitanja...
što mislite kako znam da neki roditelji nisu dali sve od sebe da ostanu zajedno? pa sami to izjave...   zaista često čujem da ne žele ni pokušati spasiti brak, iz x razloga, pa i iz razloga jer im je partner dosadio...  
mogu shvatiti da je nekome i to opravdani razlog za razvod, no meni nije..  a pogotovo nije kad imaš djecu..
i to govorim o razvodima nakon par godina braka..  parovi koji se rastaju nakon deset ili više godina braka su barem u kraju u kojem ja živim, u manjini...

da li mislim da ovi što vuku djecu po sudovima i koriste djecu za međusobne ucjene mogu riješiti probleme i imati skladan brak? ne mislim..  no mislim da bi kod određenog broja takvih parova patnja njihove djece da ostanu u braku ipak bila manja...  pri tom mislim na parove u kojima jedan roditelj nakon razvoda toliko manipulira djecom da ih u potpunosti otuđi od drugog roditelja..  
ne stignem puno pisati, a i ovo nije tema, pa iz tog razloga neću u širinu..

vezano uz ovu temu mislim da je teško predvidjeti kako će se u svemu snaći ostala obitelj, kumovi i bliski prijatelji jer vidim kako se često ne snalaze baš najbolje pa mislim da i u vezi toga treba djeci objasniti da za sve i svima treba vrijeme da se prilagode na promjene...

----------


## Danka_

Ja mislim da osoba koja koristi djecu kao oruđe za razrješavanje sukoba s drugom odraslom osobom nije sposobna za roditeljstvo, ni za brak. Kao ni oni koji to toleriraju i opravdavaju.

----------


## Beti3

Da, Zelena vilo, okolina isto mora  izabrati stranu  :Smile: 
Kad ti se obiteljski prijatelji rastanu, tada ustvari imaš problem. Kad je to obitelj, obično ostaneš na strani člana obitelji (iako ti se onaj koji nestaje, možda i više svidio).
Ali tema je o djeci kod rastave, pa neću više o ovome. 
Ne znam, ali mislim da je djetetu izuzetno teško u slučaju da je jedan roditelj prestao voljeti drugog, a ovaj pati radi toga, i trudi se to ne pokazati, no isto dijete vidi. 

Pitanje je, smiju li roditelji prestati voljeti i zaljubiti se u drugu/gog. Da li tada prestanu razmišljati o tome da su i roditelji?

----------


## Kosjenka

Naravno da im je tesko. Moj sin je bio 5 godina kada su se baka i djed razvodili, i strasno mu je bilo cuti da se vise ne vole.
E sada smiju li se prestati voljeti, smiju li prestati postovati jedno drugo, raditi na vezi. Rekla bi da ne, ali dogadja se i tada treba vidjeti sto je najbolje za sve njih.

----------


## Riri92

Zašto bi prestali razmišljati da su i roditelji ako se zaljube u drugu osobu?

Mislim da i roditelji i parovi bez djece imaju poptuno pravo na to da se prestanu voljeti, dakle po mom mišljenju smiju. S tim da ako su i roditelji, trebali bi nastaviti poštovati jedno drugo i nakon razvoda. Iako je i to rastezljiva granica, tko zna zašto dolazi do razvoda i što je jedna strana napravila drugoj. Recimo sa mog osobnog gledišta, ne bih imala poštovanja za osobu koja me udari ili prevari. Ili za osobu koja me psihički maltretira. To su moje granice. Netko bi prešao preko toga, a netko ne bi prešao ni preko puno manjih stvari. 

Tako da na kraju smatram da se smiju prestati voljeti, da se smiju razvesti, da ne smiju zaboraviti da su roditelji i da bi trebali barem pokušati naći načina za izglađivanje odnosa, tek toliko da ne budu kao pas i mačka i da dijete to ne mora gledati.

----------


## Lili75

Riri92 da al nažalost nisu svi ljudi takvi.

Ja ih poznajem dosta koji su nažalost zaboravili da su još uvijek roditelji nakon što su se zaljubili i to ne samo muški nego i neke žene.
Baš me iznenadila jedna moja razvedena poznanica kad mi je rekla da se nedavno zaljubila i otišla živjeti u kuću od svog novog dragog (u mjesto pored Zg), a curice koje su s njom oduvijek živjele je odlučila ostaviti tati da odsad žive s njim u Zg.

Pretpostavljam da je to u očima curica (bez obzira što im je sigurno lijepo i s tatom): Mama se zaljubila i sad joj je on važniji od nas, nas je ostavila  :Sad:  (curice su 12 i 14 god).

Ja se nadam da bi to napravila ipak samo manjina roditelja. 
Osobno mi je nezamislivo i nepojmljivo da bi mi ikad ijedan frajer mogao biti ispred vlastite djece.

----------


## Riri92

Ma znam da nisu svi takvi, nikad nisu svi. Ni u jednu ni u drugu stranu. 

Samo pokušavam reći da su roditeljstvo i partnerstvo dvije različite stvari. Može netko biti predivan roditelj, a užasan partner, a i obrnuto. Zato razvod i ne doživljavam kao nešto što se ne smije dogoditi. Baš suprotno, ako dvoje ljudi više ne može jedno s drugim, onda smatram da se treba dogoditi i da bi bio olakšanje. 

Ali dobro, ljudi smo, različiti smo.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Isto razmišljam kao ti.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ma Lili, nećemo odmah suditi... sigurno je žena godinama doživljela raznih stresova preko glave, pa se sigurno još morala odreći i slatkiša i ugljikohidrata, pa što joj je drugo preostalo nego da pobjegne s frajerom  :Wink: .

Zezam se, ali ne mora značiti da su curice “ostavljene”, uz današnje načine komunikacije mogu više puta dnevno biti skupa, ako je pored Zagreba mogu sigurno i vikendom biti “skupa” - vidjeti se i komunicirati mogu stalno... djeca sigurno imaju prijatelje, aktivnosti... možda im je manji stres da se nisu selile s mamom nego da jesu. Svaka priča ima dvije strane  :Wink: .

----------


## Lili75

BB  :lool:  ona je sportašica koja nije ni jela slatkiše, samo zdrav život  :lool: 

Nisam je osuđivala, samo sam.se neugodno izenenadila, svatko živi kako najbolje zna.
A temeljem info koliko se viđaju sam i napisala jer radi na suprotnoj strani grada od mjesta gdje živi plus redovito trenira i gubi jakoo puno rad.danina na javni  prijevoz tako da se mogu vidjet samo vikendom i to ako je ona u Zg i ode kod njih.

----------


## Lili75

Hipotetski da sam u takvoj situaciji inzistirala bih tom svom frajeru na prijedlogu da se on doseli u Zg da djeci ne radim stres selidbe,a ako ne bi pristao smatrala bih da nije vrijedan, pao bi test  :Grin: 

Ppgotovo ako je kao ovaj slobodan ko ptica i ne drže ga okovi u tom mjestu kraj Zg. Sve of course hipotetski.

----------


## sirius

> BB  ona je sportašica koja nije ni jela slatkiše, samo zdrav život 
> 
> Nisam je osuđivala, samo sam.se neugodno izenenadila, svatko živi kako najbolje zna.
> A temeljem info koliko se viđaju sam i napisala jer radi na suprotnoj strani grada od mjesta gdje živi plus redovito trenira i gubi jakoo puno rad.danina na javni  prijevoz tako da se mogu vidjet samo vikendom i to ako je ona u Zg i ode kod njih.


Vecina oceva ( u najboljem slucaju) tako i vida djecu nakon rastave i nikome nista. Zena se zaljubila. Dogada se. Moze se dogoditi svakom da se zaljubi i promjeni prioritete.

----------


## Angie75

> Zena se zaljubila. Dogada se. Moze se dogoditi svakom da se zaljubi i promjeni prioritete.


O ovome često razmišljam. Mnogi su ljudi jako zaljubljivi - ne samo u druge ljude, nego i u more, prirodu, planine, neki sport, hobi, you name it. I šta, treba li se tome samo prepustiti, ili su ipak neka davno dana obećanja važnija, osobito ako su tu i djeca? Je li to "događa se, šta sad" ipak velika zamka, i treba li je spriječiti kad se vidi da neke stvari vode u smjeru koji će povrijediti sve druge osim onog trenutačno zaljubljenog? 
Ili je najvažnije u svakom trenutku biti sretan i slijediti svoje snove?

----------


## ina33

> Ja se nadam da bi to napravila ipak samo manjina roditelja. 
> Osobno mi je nezamislivo i nepojmljivo da bi mi ikad ijedan frajer mogao biti ispred vlastite djece.


Misliš manjina žena i majki, ne ipak roditelja? Jer, to radi većina očeva, što ne? Tj. većina očeva nakon razvoda ne živi s djecom. Oni rijetki koji se žele izboriti za to pravo, tima pak to pravo najčešće biva uskraćeno, jer "majka je majka" isto kao što je i "biološka majka majka" pa osnivaju udruge i bore se. Ne znam. Mislim da u nekim slučajevima (i kod tih "groznih" žena koje to naprave) dođe neki trenutak puknuća.

Uvijek se sjetim situacije jedne poznanice koja je tvrdila nikad ne bih ovo ili ono, pa je onda u jednom trenu prešla na "e, dosta sam ja mislila, baš me briga sad, kad sam ja toliko povrijeđena". Vjerojatno se to ipak iznivelira jednom, ne znam. Ali, upeklo me ovo nepriznavanje očitog. Ti rastavljeni tate su onda i dalje rastavljeni tate, ali te majke su očito "nemajke".

----------


## Lili75

Ina pa u prvoj rečenici ti piše:
..manjina roditelja..a ne majki.  :Smile: 

Jednako bih se iznenadila da su djeca godinama živjela s tatom, a onda tata nađe curu i pošalje djecu da žive s mamom (što inače ne bi uudačinio da nije našao curu).

A danas ima sve više roditelja koji dijele provedeno vrijeme, pa djeca  recimo 3-4 dana žive s mamom, pa 3-4 dana s tatom. Sve ovisi o dogovoru.

Svatko bira modalitet koji njemu/djeci najviše odgovara i to je ok.

A kužim i da neki puknu, sve je to za ljude

----------


## Kosjenka

> BB  ona je sportašica koja nije ni jela slatkiše, samo zdrav život


A negdje je morala pući  :Laughing: 
Šalim se naravno. 
da, nekako nam je svima usađeno da djeca  ostaju s mamom, oni možda znaju zašto su tako odlučili.
A zaljubljivanje, priznajem da se svakome može dogoditi. No pisala je davno jedna forumašica da se vrlo često ona zaljubi u druge, osjeti one leptiriće ali se zna i zaustaviti.  
Osobno, doduše ja nisam baš nešto ni zaljubljiva i dosta sam izolirana od vanjskog svijeta pa možda nemam ni prilike, ali ovo što gradim 15 godina ne bi mijenjala za ne znam kakvu zaljubljivost.
Da sam u lošem braku u kojem me se ne poštuje, u  kojem nema dijaloga...vjerujem da bi odlepršala sa prvim leptirićima

----------


## Riri92

Bilo bi super da se ljudi nakon razvoda mogu dogovoriti za pola vremena s mamom, pa pola vremena s tatom. Ali, često ne mogu i onda se događa da koliko god jako tata htio biti više s djetetom, ne može jer je mama dobila veća prava. Naravno da ima i onih kojima tako odgovara i koji odmah pristaju na ta dva dana ili koliko već.. Ali ima i ovih drugih, barem u manjini. 

Po meni je važno slijediti svoje snove i biti sretan. Ipak, ako nekome postane san otići s novim partnerom i zanemariti vlastito dijete, valjda nam i to govori nešto o toj osobi i o njenim prioritetima. A možda ima nešto i u tome da ljudi puknu pa se manifestira na taj način, ne znam.

----------


## Peterlin

> Bilo bi super da se ljudi nakon razvoda mogu dogovoriti za pola vremena s mamom, pa pola vremena s tatom. Ali, često ne mogu i onda se događa da koliko god jako tata htio biti više s djetetom, ne može jer je mama dobila veća prava. Naravno da ima i onih kojima tako odgovara i koji odmah pristaju na ta dva dana ili koliko već.. Ali ima i ovih drugih, barem u manjini. 
> 
> Po meni je važno slijediti svoje snove i biti sretan. Ipak, ako nekome postane san otići s novim partnerom i zanemariti vlastito dijete, valjda nam i to govori nešto o toj osobi i o njenim prioritetima. A možda ima nešto i u tome da ljudi puknu pa se manifestira na taj način, ne znam.


Istina je to, ali često nije baš praktično, pogotovo ako ne stanuju u istom kvartu...

----------


## Mima

Pa tko kaže da otac ne može viđati svoje dijete više od onoga što mu je dodijeljeno na sudu?! Jedino ako se majka tome protivi, a to je onda znak lošeg odnosa bivših partnera.

----------


## Riri92

Pa može u teoriji. Može nekad i u praksi. Eto pisala sam već gore da muževu kćer njena mama dovede kod nas kad ona želi vidjeti tatu, a da je izvan uobičajenog rasporeda. Ali to je na dva sata, ipak se nikad nisu uspjeli dogovoriti da ta dva dana pređu u tri, unatoč svim njegovim željama i naporima. Nisu oni u lošim odnosima, niti su oni loši kao osobe. Nego valjda žena jednostavno želi imati svojih pet dana sa kćeri za sebe. Možda joj već teško pada što ne može svih sedam, pa onda tih pet želi iskoristiti maksimalno. Ne znam, nisam je nikad pitala.  :lool:

----------


## sirius

> O ovome često razmišljam. Mnogi su ljudi jako zaljubljivi - ne samo u druge ljude, nego i u more, prirodu, planine, neki sport, hobi, you name it. I šta, treba li se tome samo prepustiti, ili su ipak neka davno dana obećanja važnija, osobito ako su tu i djeca? Je li to "događa se, šta sad" ipak velika zamka, i treba li je spriječiti kad se vidi da neke stvari vode u smjeru koji će povrijediti sve druge osim onog trenutačno zaljubljenog? 
> Ili je najvažnije u svakom trenutku biti sretan i slijediti svoje snove?


Svatko odlucuje sto je NJeMU najvaznije i izvedivo u datom trenutku. Ne vjerujem da postoji generalni pravilo.
Kad sam bila mlada i zivotno neiskusna imala sam visoke principe i puno toga : " ne bih nikad" . Sad kad sam starija neke stvari mi postaju razumljivije.

----------


## Lili75

Angie75 zaboravila sam ti napisati da mi se svidio tvoj post.

Jako je teško reći “ne bih nikad“ ako nisi u identičnoj situaciji, al meni se recimo nisu promijenili nešto puno moji stavovi u 20ima u odnosu na ove u 40ima. 

Što ne znači da neće u budućnosti, možda su nekina 50te prekretnica  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Nije stvar u stavovima i principima.
Stvar je u tome da bolje razumijem sto se moze dogoditi u brakovima. Ono kad nakupis staz u braku koji izvana izgleda prosjecno ili cak dobro.
Kad si mlad i zanesen, pun adrenalina i emocija ,lako je imati principe. Nakon 10-15-20 godina , kad te zivot i rutina pojedu , kad izgubis sebe, prilicno se lako zaljubiti u nekog drugog. Samo je pitanje sto ces napraviti . Pustiti da te prode ili ces poduzeti korak. Sve nakon toga je samo domino efekt.

----------


## sirius

Zapravo se ne moras niti zaljubiti u drugog.
Mozda jednostavno shvatis da niste isti kao prije 20 godina.
Ili da jeste isti , ali to nije zivot koji zelis.
Dogada se to svaki dan.

----------


## sirius

I ne znam kako vi, ali u mojoj okolini od prijateljica i bliskih poznanica puno je onih koje ostaju u braku/vezi/suzivotu iskljucivo zbog djece i/ili kredita. Da se njih pita, da su slobodne, ne bi bile u tim vezama.

----------


## mitovski

Da, hrpa ih ostaje u braku zbog djece i nesretne su ili nesretni.
Meni je uopće bespredmetno raspravljati smije li se.  Naravno da se smije. Ljudi ulaze u brakove i veze iz raznih motiva i potreba, a neki i zato što je eto došlo vrijeme. Neki nikada nisu ni bili spremni za odgovornost koju nosi brak a pogotivo djeca. 
Znam nekoliko primjera u kojima su u ovom slučaju muškarci nakon rođenja djeteta nastavili živjeti kao i prije i  što se tiče izlazaka i financija a i brige tj. nebrige o djetetu. Neke su i dalje nesretne u braku a neke su se rastale i sretnije su od ovih prvih a bome i djeca. 
Neki dan je prijateljicu dijete pitalo ne bi li bilo bolje da se ona i tata rastanu. Može jedna strana dati sve od sebe kad druga ne pokazuje ni volju ni želju za promjenom pa trpe svi. Ne vidim zašto bi djeca bila razlog da netko ostatak života bude nesretan ili još gore da ostane u braku a sreću povremeno traži sa strane.

----------


## Peterlin

> I ne znam kako vi, ali u mojoj okolini od prijateljica i bliskih poznanica puno je onih koje ostaju u braku/vezi/suzivotu iskljucivo zbog djece i/ili kredita. Da se njih pita, da su slobodne, ne bi bile u tim vezama.


Nda, ima tu istine...

S druge strane, koliko je ljudi koji ostaju na radnim mjestima i poslovima koji ih ne zadovoljavaju i kojima nisu zadovoljni, ali eto, osiguravaju plaćanje računa iz mjeseca u mjesec... Nije ovo puno drugačije. Treba u životu ponekad imati petlje napraviti rez, ali nismo svi spremni na to, čak i ako to znači polagano umiranje iznutra.

----------


## flopica

Rijetki su brakovi u kojima ljudi ostare zajedno, a da su zadovoljni i sretni, rijetki ali postoje!
Za to treba puno ljubavi, puno rada na sebi i na odnosu, puno drugih faktora izmedu ostalog

Angie i ja cesto o tome razmisljam...

Cini mi se da su vremena i drustvena klima takvi da ljudi nekako cesce idu za tim da oni budu namireni i zadovoljni u svakom trenutku
Je li to ispravno, svatko za sebe zna
Nekom je priotitet novi partner
Nekome stats quo
Nekome borba za opstanak veze, braka, kako god.
Ja znam da ne bih dignula ruke tek tako, da bih iscrpila sva moguca rjesenja, ali isto tako da se ne bih libila zavrsiti s odnosom koji me dugorocno unistava i za koji sam probala uciniti sve a bez pomaka
Gdje je granica, to svak za sebe treba znati
ljudi odu jer vise ne vide smisla
A sto je to za koga, vrlo je individualno.
U svakom slucaju ne mislim da je razvod nesto katastrofalno
Ali nije ni peace of cake
Zivot djece u losim brakovima nije dobar
Zivot djece rastavljenih roditelja moze biti i dobar i los, opet ovisi o puno toga
Mislim da je najvaznije da djeca imaju svoj mir, ljubav oba roditelja i osjecaj da su im i dalje vazni, onda to bude ok.
To je zivot, na koncu konca...

E da, ima jedna prica koju mi je ispricala kolegica - u jednom zabacenom, napustenom mjestascu zive baka i djed, preko 80 godina oboje
Djece nemaju, kuca trosna, oboje bolesni i nemocni, bez susjeda i ikoga tko bi se mogao pobrinuti za njih
Djed je donekle pokretan, ali tesko,
ona ne moze uopce hodati
Leze danima u bracnom krevetu, u hladnome, ne jedu, nuzdu vrse pod sobom
Jeza
Sluzbe dolaze 2 x tjedno, nose im jesti, operu ih, i to traje neko vrijeme, nagovaraju djeda da ode u dom, nju ce u neki smjestaj sto se dogovorio..
Nece da cuju, jer bi se morali razdvojiti.
I kaze ta kolegica da joj je najteze od svega bilo sto su cijelo to vrijeme lezeci na postelji drzali jedno drugo za ruku.
I na kraju ih uspiju oboje smjestiti u isti smjestaj, kaze da njihovoj sreci nije bilo kraja...
U dobru i u zlu
Suze mi potekle...

----------


## Riri92

Ajme Flopi, koja priča!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lili75

I mene je baš dirnula priča od Flopice  :Heart: 
A dirnuo me.i komentar od Peterlin i “umiranje iznutra“  :Sad:

----------


## MalaRiba

Prije par mjeseci sam se javila na ovu temu, pa da napišem i razvoj situacije - MM se odselio prije cca 4 mjeseca, i mogu reći, koliko god mi to teško pada (nakon skoro 11 godina braka i velikih nada i osjećaja kakve se najčešće javljaju pri ulasku u brak - a meni svakako jesu) da je to ipak bio pravi odabir za svo nas troje, nas i malu. Išli smo bili kod bračnog savjetnika, tj savjetnice. Nakon prvog sastanka ona je zamolila da on dolazi individualno jer se treba raditi na njegovoj empatiji odnosno nedostatku iste - on je odbio (pretresli smo sve, od odgoja, naših poroda, jesmo li dojeni ili ne, prvih prijateljstava, obrazovanja, iskustava, sadašnjeg stanja, financija, ma sve) i dosta se vraćala na nereagiranje njegovih roditelja na njega u djetinjstvu, i na njegovo nereagiranje kroz naših 6 gubitaka. Otišli smo zajednički još nekoliko puta, na koncu je i ona sama rekla da nisu nažalost svi brakovi trajni i da treba gledati što je zdravo za dijete, i za nas kao pojedince. 
Ono što je mani najvažnije, kćer je dobro. Zbog prirode njegovog posla i hobija on je i inače bio jako često odsutan te se po tom pitanju nije puno promijenilo, kako po ljeti, tako ni sada kad je krenula nastava. Čuju se svaki dan, vide se, idu u šetnje, budu kod njega, nekad ona samo ode tamo i provede popodne čitajući, kuhaju, gledaju filmove, druže se s njegovim frendovima s klincima i bratićima i sestričnama s te strane, i vidim da joj je on posvećeniji sada kada su 1 na 1. Ona mi je sama rekla da joj je sad lakše doma, jer se više ne mora osjećati nelagodno blizu nas. Sve je kužila, iako nisu bile svađe velike među nama. Imale smo lijepo ljeto, sad joj je ok krenula škola i glazbena sa svim svojim obvezama i ok hvatamo ritam.
Netko je bio napisao, čini mi se lili da se bolje posvađati pa se nešto riješi - slažem se milijardu posto. Bolje van nego unutra. Nisam sretna što se rastavljam, nisam to planirala (ako me kužite), ali čovjek snuje a bog određuje kako to narod kaže i generalno sam sretna, puno sretnija u svom životu sada. Za dalje ćemo vidjeti, nadam se najboljem, imam divne starce, sestru i prijatelje i to puno pomaže. Samo ću još napomenuti da mi je bilo puno izazovnije nositi se sa spontanima nego s gubitkom supruga - da li zbog toga što su osjećaji već izbljedjeli, možda.

----------


## sirius

MalaRiba ,sretno dalje . :Heart: 
Pokusala si, nije islo, zivot ide dalje. Zasluzila si da zivis puni zivot.

----------


## Lili75

Sretnooo *MalaRiba*, želim ti svu sreću svijeta, tebi i malenoj  :Heart:

----------


## Riri92

Drago mi je da ste dobro. Sretno dalje i od mene!  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

Plivaj hrabro, MalaRibo !

----------


## Peterlin

MalaRiba, sretno i svako dobro...

----------


## MalaRiba

Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

MalaRiba  :Heart: .

Nitko od nas nije to planirao.  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Probudili se, pitam ih što će piti, kažu kakao. Svi se troje javili. Napravim kakao, dođe najmanja, krene grčevit plač. Ne želi kakao. Plače i baca se sljedećih deset minuta. Stane sa suzama i kaže mi da je plakala jer sam odvela tatu u kaznu (zatvor). Vjrv joj se to ponovo javilo u snu. Prošlu subotu su bili kod babe i ona im je objasnila da sam se ja loše ponašala jer sinove i tate ne smijemo prijaviti policiji. Iako sam ih htjela poštedjeti svega, njihov otac i baba nisu prezali ni sekunde da djeci napune glave pričama protiv mene. Ta baba me doslovno napala, povukla za uzicu kapuljače i držala dvije minute "da mi objasni". Klinac se nakon posjete babi izderavao po cesti da nisam to smjela napraviti. Njihov otac mi je već u porukama nagovijestio da će djeci objasniti tko sam ja. 

Ne znam kako ću se nositi sa sebičnom strujom kojoj djeca uopće nisu na prvom mjestu već njihov vlastiti ego. Nezreli, necivilizirani, neuračunljivi. Koliko mogu objasniti djeci te dobi zašto im je otac u kazni. Zašto nije s njima. Zašto će ga rjeđe viđati. 

Imam osjećaj kao da se borim s hijenama, gdje iz njegovih lažljivih usta izlazi da je jedini roditelj toj djeci, kao da mene nije bilo, dok ja izlazim u susret, očekujem da će se stvari smiriti i da ćemo moći funkcionirati bar kao roditelji kad već nismo kao par. Umjesto da grabimo naprijed, imat ćemo ovakve navale bijesa i emocija, svaki put kad se budu vraćali od tate.

----------


## lunja

Nadi hitno psiholosku pomoc za djecu. 
Meni je u Nizozemskoj skolska psihologinja/savjetnica dolazila kuci, pricala sa starijom, kartala, crtala, razgovarala... 
Znam da u HR ne ide sve tako lako, ali potrebna ti je (i njima) podrska izvana. Podrska uopce ne mora zauzimati strane, vazno je da postoji.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nadi hitno psiholosku pomoc za djecu. 
> Meni je u Nizozemskoj skolska psihologinja/savjetnica dolazila kuci, pricala sa starijom, kartala, crtala, razgovarala... 
> Znam da u HR ne ide sve tako lako, ali potrebna ti je (i njima) podrska izvana. Podrska uopce ne mora zauzimati strane, vazno je da postoji.


Ja bih ovo potpisala...

zutaminuta, nemam konkretnih iskustava, ali nadam se da će se javiti netko tko ima više informacija. 

Od ustanova mi pada na pamet Poliklinika za zaštitu djece i mladih. Kod njih možeš doći s uputnicom liječnika obiteljske medicine https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/kontakt/ . Našla sam ovu temu na njihovoj web stranici: https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/cat...vod-roditelja/ 

Ima još: https://www.poliklinika-djeca.hr/akt...rastave-braka/

----------


## buba klara

Mogu samo pohvaliti gore navedenu polikliniku. Mi smo bili kod njih nedavno iz drugih razloga, ali cijeli tim, svi s kojima smo se susreli su za svakupohvalu! 
Susretljivi, ljubazni, detaljni, komunikativni, malac oduševljen... I ono najvažnije, problem s kojim smo došli je gotovo iščezao, svega dva mjeseca nakon prvog dolaska i obrade! 

Nije nevažno spomenuti da smo termin dobili vrlo brzo nakon slanja uputnice, nismo cekali niti dva tjedna.

----------


## aleta

Žutaminuta, obavezno se javi Centru i traži da se i otac i ti i djeca naručite u Polikliniku. Nemoj čekati da te djeca počnu odbijati pod utjecajem druge strane.

----------


## zutaminuta

Otac neće ni kad izađe. Prije bi mi otkinuo glavu na sam prijedlog. Ne znam kak bi im pošlo za rukom objasnit trogodišnjem djetetu da ne uzima oca i babu za ozbiljno. Centru sam već javila što rade pa su mi rekli da takvi niski udarci s vremenom prestanu. Sad je sve još svježe i usijano.

----------


## lunja

Zuta, ne moras im ni ici objasnjavat koga da uzimaju za ozbiljno, ni sto da rade. Trebaju znati da su takve svadje za odrasle, izmedju tate i mame (i babe  :Rolling Eyes: ), da djeca ne trebaju sudjelovati u tome. Tata te voli, mama te voli, ali jedno s drugim se ne slazu. 
Ako se tata malo cudno ponasa, to je zato sto je ljut. Sve emocije su dopustene i u redu, ali ne smijemo vikati i tuci druge. 

Psiholozi ovo znaju upakirati u igru. Potrazi pomoc za klince, a mozes li u isto vrijeme i sebi naci terapiju, tim bolje.
Otac ne mora ici sa vama, to sigurno nije uslov.

----------


## Peterlin

> Otac neće ni kad izađe. Prije bi mi otkinuo glavu na sam prijedlog. Ne znam kak bi im pošlo za rukom objasnit trogodišnjem djetetu da ne uzima oca i babu za ozbiljno. Centru sam već javila što rade pa su mi rekli da takvi niski udarci s vremenom prestanu. Sad je sve još svježe i usijano.


Za tebe i djecu zapravo je bolja varijanta da nije u mogućnosti participirati. Ne mora ni znati da si ti tražila da vas upute u polikliniku. Neka to bude pokrenuto od strane czss, ako to možeš izvesti. 

Sretno!

----------


## Riri92

Žuta, potraži psihološku pomoć djeci kako cure kažu. Nama T. ide, mijenjali smo ih dok nismo našli jednu psihologinju koja joj jako odgovara. Pomogla je i nama sa objašnjenjima cijele situacije iz djetetove perspektive, a njoj još više radom. Krenula je iz sličnog razloga, samo što je kod nas bila situacija da joj se mama postavlja kao jedini roditelj i puni joj glavu glupostima o tati kad se L. rodio, to joj je bio okidač. Kad se sjetim da sam do prije godinu dana ovdje negdje pisala da smo s muževom bivšom u dobrim odnosima, joj.. 

Potpis na lunju, ne trebaš im objašnjavati koga da uzimaju za ozbiljno. Na drugu stranu ne možeš utjecati, oni će im pričati što hoće, a ti im možeš samo dati do znanja da si tu za njih i da ih voliš. Prvo što je nama psihologinja rekla je da T. nitko ne može okrenuti protiv nas, pa ni vlastita mama, ako joj mi i dalje budemo pokazivali jednaku količinu ljubavi i podrške. I tako je i bilo, žena je bila potpuno u pravu, djeca razumiju više nego što mislimo. Izražavala je i T. frustracije nekakvim napadima na nas, ali to je bilo točno to - frustracija situacijom, nikad je mama nije uspjela okrenuti nekim pričama protiv tate, a bilo je svega tu nažalost. 

I da, ne treba ti pristanak oca za psihološku pomoć. Potraži je za njih i za sebe ako možeš, a na njemu je da se brine za sebe. Ili da se ne brine. 

Ne želim neke detalje o našoj situaciji pisati ovako javno pa ću ti ostatak napisati na pp.

----------


## Tanči

> Otac neće ni kad izađe. Prije bi mi otkinuo glavu na sam prijedlog. Ne znam kak bi im pošlo za rukom objasnit trogodišnjem djetetu da ne uzima oca i babu za ozbiljno. Centru sam već javila što rade pa su mi rekli da takvi niski udarci s vremenom prestanu. Sad je sve još svježe i usijano.


Svaku takvu pa i najsitniju p..dariju obavezno prijavi, a kad te sljedeći put itko od njih dotakne- zovi policiju.
Ovo je bio napad na tebe i to nimalo bezazlen.
Za psihološku pomoć se slažem i treba i djeci i tebi.

----------


## filac

Ja svojem tadašnjem dvogodišnjaku nisam ništa govorila, jednostavno smo se razišli, ja sam se vratila kući ,a on je ostao tamo gdje je i jošuvijek je.
Dan danas imaju virtualan odnos, zanimljivo čak i kada je i otac bio u Lijepoj našoj 300 km udaljen svejedno su imali virtutualan odnos.
Ispočetka mi je to teko padalo zbog sina, jer sam željela da djete ima oca, kakvog takvog i užasno sam se trudila da zovem, dajem telefon, šaljem slike, djelim uspomene s ocem.
Ćak je mene otac uvjeravao neko vrijeme da možemo imati korektan odnos zbog djeteta, što sam i ja smatrala donekle dobrim zbog sina.
Ali ubrzo sam shvatila, što na moju, a kasnije i na sinovu sreću da to NIJE MOJ POSAO.

Danas sve rijeđe zove, prisutan je virtualno, nekad me to ljutilo, čak sam bila tužna, ali nikad sinu koji danas ima 4 i pol godine nisam niti jednu lošu stvar rekla o ocu, a kada bi bila pitanja o tome zato otac ne živi s nama, uvijek bi bila iskrena i rekla bi mu da tata živi na drugom kontinentu i da je daleko trenutno, ali da se može vidjeti s tatom kada god bude želio , da ga možemo probati nazvati.
Kada bi ga i zvalo djete, otac bi mu se u više navrata ili nije mogao javiti ili nije želio, al djete je to samo vidjelo na kraju bez da sam se ja uplitala u priču.

 Ako bi me djete pitalo dali može biti  kod oca odgovorila bi mu da ga sam pita.
Ono što želim reći u mojem slučaju to je bilo oke, jer je djete samo shvatilo bez mojega uplitanja stvari o ocu. Kao što će sam shvatiti neke stvari kroz odrastanje bez da se mi ko roditelji uplićemo.

Ja osobno ne rabim riječi u svojoj komunikaciji mama i tata se ne vole, ne slažu ne čuju. Nego mama i tata te jako vole, ako te nešto zanima pitaj ili mene ili tatu, pa čemo pokušati odgovoriti.
Djeca su jako pametna, ja recimo svome sinu nisam punio objašnjavala, sam je shvatio većinu stvari. 
Možda da je otac bio više prisutniji vjerovatno bi bilo više tih pitanja, ali ovako je sam shvatio jako dobro.

I dalje ga mislim tako odgajati. A otac je sam podgovoran za svoj odnos s njim, bez da se ja mjesam. To je njegova odgovornost i pravo.

----------

